
Stack Overflow is doing me ongoing harm; it's time to fix it - SnarkAsh
https://meta.stackexchange.com/q/336526
======
SnarkAsh
Some context, although really this is the culmination of a five year breakdown
in community trust and there's way too much background to sum up briefly.

[https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/333965/firing-
mods-...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/333965/firing-mods-and-
forced-relicensing-is-stack-exchange-still-interested-in-cooper)

[https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/334575/dear-
stack-e...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/334575/dear-stack-
exchange-a-statement-and-a-letter-from-your-moderators)

[https://cellio.dreamwidth.org/2019/10/05/stack-overflow-
fias...](https://cellio.dreamwidth.org/2019/10/05/stack-overflow-fiasco-
timeline.html)

------
luckylion
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21340965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21340965)

